# Wyoming Bee College Conference March 22-23 2014 Cheyenne, WY



## Underthebluesky (Jan 15, 2014)

The University of Wyoming Laramie County Extension office is hosting the Wyoming Bee College Conference at Laramie County Community College, Cheyenne, Wyoming, over the weekend of March 22-23. This is two days of hands on workshops and lectures, offering two educational concurrent sessions. This conference is open to everyone and anyone wanting to learn more about bee health, beekeeping, native bees, bumble bees and value added bee products. 

The first day session one is for beginner’s or current beekeepers wanting to improve their skills with an all-day hands-on hive workshop (bring your bee suit if you have one) taught by local beekeeper Michael Jordan (A Bee Friendly Company). The second session on Saturday will cover advanced beekeeping topics and issues. Several of the advanced classes will be taught by our keynote speaker, USDA ARS Utah Bee Lab entomologist Dr. James Strange.

The second day, Sunday, March 23, will cover marketing finding a place for your product hands on workshop for value added products on bees wax and a class on making mead. Native Bees and building an Orchard Masson hive. There will be a class on dealing with drought and still have flowers for bees taught by Nancy Loomis. 

The conference cost of $50 for both days includes two lunches, snacks and a banquet dinner on Saturday night, or you can register for one day at $35/day. Go to eventbrite.com Wyoming Bee College to register. 

Our speaker line up: 

Keynote speaker and instructor Entomologist Dr. James Strange, from the USDA Agriculture Research Station at the Utah Bee Lab.
Michael Jordan, Beekeeper, entrepreneur, world traveler, owner operator of A Bee Friendly Company, Cheyenne Wyoming
Brenna Marsicek, University of Wyoming, Berry Bio-Diversity Center
Cole Ehmke, Agriculture Economics and Extension Specialist, UW
Polly Cross, Wyoming Department of Agriculture, protecting your bees
Jeff Edwards, Pesticide Specialist at Wyoming Agricultural Experiment Station, Lingle, Wyoming. Owner operator of Wind Harvest Farms a raspberry ranch east of Torrington, Wyoming. 
Nancy Loomis owner operator of Antique Central in Cheyenne, Wyoming where she developed an amazing rain garden during the severe drought of 2012, flourished and supports a wide range of good insects

For more information contact Catherine Wissner at 307-633-4383.


----------

